# Ideas for Virginia Herf (that's not "virgin herf" fellas)



## itstim

I thought I would get the ball rolling...We mentioned Uncle Mikey's in Richmond in the Calling All Virginians thread in World Cigar Lounge ...Any other thoughts?


----------



## dayplanner

Mikeys on a Saturday sounds like a plan. So do we want to start thowing some dates/times around yet? I figured sometime in late Feb or March might be good. I'll check with Mike too.

For those that live around Richmond or plan on staying the night we could also head down to Tobacco Co Rest and grab some apps and drinks and continue the herf there. Depending on when the herf is we could also check out Havana 59, they should be re-opening soon (flood damage from Gaston)


----------



## SeanGAR

1f1fan said:


> Mikeys on a Saturday sounds like a plan. So do we want to start thowing some dates/times around yet? I figured sometime in late Feb or March might be good. I'll check with Mike too.


Around then sounds good.

Just make sure we don't get there at the same time as the Atlanta Falcon Cheerleaders "2005 we lost again cigar shop tour".. I hate when they keep asking me for a light "...you make me soooo hot ... can you set me on fire....". I mean really, they never have a cigarette or a cigar and they want light .... wazzup with that?


----------



## Scott M

Cheerleaders...you guys have cheerleaders at these things???

Interested.

Timing looks pretty good... but I'm flexible right now.

I'll keep checking in, see what the crew decides.

Scott"lookingforagoodtime"M


----------



## galaga

SeanGAR said:


> Just make sure we don't get there at the same time as the Atlanta Falcon Cheerleaders "2005 we lost again cigar shop tour".. I hate when they keep asking me for a light "...you make me soooo hot ... can you set me on fire....". I mean really, they never have a cigarette or a cigar and they want light .... wazzup with that?


 :r :r

SeanGar you are a Crotchety geezer


----------



## floydp

Sounds good to me.. :w


----------



## ArlinLiss

itstim said:


> I thought I would get the ball rolling...We mentioned Uncle Mikey's in Richmond in the Calling All Virginians thread in World Cigar Lounge ...Any other thoughts?


where is "uncle mickey's"?


----------



## SeanGAR

ArlinLiss said:


> where is "uncle mickey's"?


Mr. Bundles = Uncle Mickey

www.mrbundles.com


----------



## dayplanner

ArlinLiss said:


> where is "uncle mickey's"?


Mike's shop is on W. Broad St just East of Parham Rd. Hooter is across the street if you are familiar with the area. If you make it out that way sometime shoot me a PM, I'd like to meet you over there....your humidors look fantastic.


----------



## magno

I wish I knew more Richmond haunts. Doesn't the Tobacco Co. have a smoking lounge?



itstim said:


> I thought I would get the ball rolling...We mentioned Uncle Mikey's in Richmond in the Calling All Virginians thread in World Cigar Lounge ...Any other thoughts?


----------



## catfishm2

Sounds like a great idea to me. Would like the chance to meet some of the fellow members.


----------



## itstim

1f1fan said:


> Mikeys on a Saturday sounds like a plan. So do we want to start thowing some dates/times around yet? I figured sometime in late Feb or March might be good. I'll check with Mike too.
> 
> For those that live around Richmond or plan on staying the night we could also head down to Tobacco Co Rest and grab some apps and drinks and continue the herf there. Depending on when the herf is we could also check out Havana 59, they should be re-opening soon (flood damage from Gaston)


This sounds like a great idea. I checked out the Tobacco Co Restaurant and Havana 59 via the web and they both look like cool places to herf.

If anyone else is interested in checking these places out, go to:

http://www.thetobaccocompany.com/

http://www.havana59.net/ (just says that they are closed)
http://cityguide.pojonews.com/fe/Nightspots/stories/ns_havana59.asp


----------



## dayplanner

itstim said:


> This sounds like a great idea. I checked out the Tobacco Co Restaurant and Havana 59 via the web and they both look like cool places to herf.
> 
> If anyone else is interested in checking these places out, go to:
> 
> http://www.thetobaccocompany.com/
> 
> http://www.havana59.net/ (just says that they are closed)
> http://cityguide.pojonews.com/fe/Nightspots/stories/ns_havana59.asp


Havana 59 would be a good place for a Sat night herf. It looks like they will re-open sometime in March.

The second link is for Havana 59 is in Newburgh...not Richmond.

Here is a link to Havana 59 from Richmond cityserch

http://richmond.citysearch.com/prof...&ulink=search__searchslot1_520__0_profile_2_1

When it was originally open it did have a cool South Beach latin vibe, I've never been to Cuba so I can't say if the Cuban vibe was there...

The food was hit or miss. Apps drinks and cuban cigars and we should have a great time.


----------



## floydp

We're looking at sometime in March guys?


----------



## itstim

floydp said:


> We're looking at sometime in March guys?


Easter is the last weekend in March, so if we are herfing in March, the available Saturdays are March 5, 12, and 19. Does March work for everyone? If so, I can post a new thread with a poll about choosing dates.


----------



## dayplanner

itstim said:


> Easter is the last weekend in March, so if we are herfing in March, the available Saturdays are March 5, 12, and 19. Does March work for everyone? If so, I can post a new thread with a poll about choosing dates.


March works for me.


----------



## ArlinLiss

I went over to Uncle Mickeys and introduced myself. Mike is quite charming and knowledgable, and has a nice inviting shop.

I told him about this 'thread' and he was excited about the prospect of a get together involving his shop. Offered to serve refreshments!


----------



## dayplanner

ArlinLiss said:


> I went over to Uncle Mickeys and introduced myself. Mike is quite charming and knowledgable, and has a nice inviting shop.
> 
> I told him about this 'thread' and he was excited about the prospect of a get together involving his shop. Offered to serve refreshments!


Glad you got a chance to head over there. Mike is a great guy and is willing to share his knowledge with you. Should be a great time. I am heading over there today and will tell him we are shooting for sometime in March.


----------



## SeanGAR

itstim said:


> Easter is the last weekend in March, so if we are herfing in March, the available Saturdays are March 5, 12, and 19. Does March work for everyone? If so, I can post a new thread with a poll about choosing dates.


March is good......


----------



## magno

March is probably good for me as well.



SeanGAR said:


> March is good......


----------



## floydp

March will be good for us but the date needs to be voted on pretty soon. I'll have to work out a way to be off if it's any day other than the 12th... I feel a fever coming on....(cough, cough) :r

Whoops!!! This is the 2nd time I've posted under floydp! I have to remember to log him out when I'm on his computer. 

Ms. Floydp


----------



## SeanGAR

floydp said:


> March will be good for us but the date needs to be voted on pretty soon. I'll have to work out a way to be off if it's any day other than the 12th... I feel a fever coming on....(cough, cough) :r
> 
> Whoops!!! This is the 2nd time I've posted under floydp! I have to remember to log him out when I'm on his computer.
> 
> Ms. Floydp


12 of March is good......


----------



## Scott M

Weeknights are pretty much spoken for, but yeah, March 12th might work. (if anyone's taking a poll)


Scott"boysjustwannahavefun"M


----------



## dayplanner

I just talked to Mike, March 12th is good for him.

If we can get a head count of the folks coming, Mike likes to make hamburgers and sausage for the herfs (Yum!) If anyone has food allergies just let me know so we can accomodate.

So far it looks like

1f1fan (Paul)
shatfield (Sam)?
Scott M
floydp
Mrs. floydp (depending on who she is posting under  )
magno?
itstim?
catfishm2?
SeanGar?
ArlinLiss?


Just post on this thread if you can make it, assuming March 12th works for everyone.


----------



## SeanGAR

1f1fan said:


> I just talked to Mike, March 12th is good for him.
> 
> If we can get a head count of the folks coming, Mike likes to make hamburgers and sausage for the herfs (Yum!) If anyone has food allergies just let me know so we can accomodate.
> 
> So far it looks like
> 
> 1f1fan (Paul)
> shatfield (Sam)?
> Scott M
> floydp
> Mrs. floydp (depending on who she is posting under  )
> magno?
> itstim?
> catfishm2?
> SeanGar?
> ArlinLiss?
> 
> Just post on this thread if you can make it, assuming March 12th works for everyone.


I'm in for the 12th. I'm on a short leash and may bring my non-cigar smoking wife (she smokes Camels though). 
SeanGAR


----------



## drc

I'm on an even shorter leash, and have kids with various activities going on, etc. What time are we talking about on 3/12? Late afternoon, early evening, all day from sunup to sundown?


----------



## dayplanner

drc said:


> I'm on an even shorter leash, and have kids with various activities going on, etc. What time are we talking about on 3/12? Late afternoon, early evening, all day from sunup to sundown?


We will probably start at Mikeys in the early afternoon 12 or 1 PM??? I plan on staying there for most of the day so come on down....


----------



## floydp

This time it is Frank, and all day event sounds great. We plan on just getting a room somewhere and stay the night.. Looking forward to it..


----------



## Ms. Floydp

is it really Frank???? :r 

We're really excited about coming.. thanks all for trying to accommodate me on the 12th. It's difficult to plan stuff when you have to work every other weekend. 

Maybe some of you locals could refer a good hotel if you don't mind. 

Maybe I'll have time to drag Frank around for some shopping too... 
(Any good cigar shops close by?)


----------



## dayplanner

Ms. Floydp said:


> is it really Frank???? :r
> 
> We're really excited about coming.. thanks all for trying to accommodate me on the 12th. It's difficult to plan stuff when you have to work every other weekend.
> 
> Maybe some of you locals could refer a good hotel if you don't mind.
> 
> Maybe I'll have time to drag Frank around for some shopping too...
> (Any good cigar shops close by?)


It will be good to have you both! If you want to stay near Mikes shop the address is Ste 115-117 7921 A West Broad St Richmond Va 23294. I think there is a Marriot Courtyard 2 miles away. I'm not sure what you are looking to spend, but there are some nice hotels in the Innsbrook area about 10 min away. If you want to stay downtown there is a Sheraton and some other $$$ hotels down there.

Check here http://richmond.citysearch.com/

Shopping - yes we have shopping. Short Pump Towne Center is about 10-15 min from Mikes shop in Richmonds West End and the other new mall, Stony Point Fashion Park is about 20 min away, just on the South of the James River.

If you guys need any more info just shoot me a PM, I'll be glad to help.


----------



## rjacob507

What is the latest I can let you know?


----------



## catfishm2

March 12th is fine by me folks. I won't know about work until the week before, but that goes for every weekend. But I only live a short distance away so that's no problem. Sounds great.


----------



## itstim

rjacob507 said:


> What is the latest I can let you know?


Welcome to the Jungle fellow Virginian!

I am not sure about whether we have an RSVP date or not? Anyone familiar with the ideas being thrown around, do we have to make reservations anywhere?


----------



## Scott M

I think 1f1fan worked something out at Mr. Bundles, (aka Uncle Mikey).



1f1fan said:


> I just talked to Mike, March 12th is good for him.
> 
> If we can get a head count of the folks coming, Mike likes to make hamburgers and sausage for the herfs (Yum!) If anyone has food allergies just let me know so we can accomodate.
> 
> So far it looks like
> 
> 1f1fan (Paul)
> shatfield (Sam)?
> Scott M
> floydp
> Mrs. floydp (depending on who she is posting under  )
> magno?
> itstim?
> catfishm2?
> SeanGar?
> ArlinLiss?
> 
> Just post on this thread if you can make it, assuming March 12th works for everyone.


Scott"..."M


----------



## dayplanner

itstim said:


> Welcome to the Jungle fellow Virginian!
> 
> I am not sure about whether we have an RSVP date or not? Anyone familiar with the ideas being thrown around, do we have to make reservations anywhere?


I just need to give Mike (Mr. Bundles) a head count as the herf approaches, no RSVP or anything needed....I'll just keep a running record on this thread. If someone decides to come down last minute no problem.

If the group gets large and we decide to go somewhere else I may need to make some calls, but that is IF we decide to go somewhere else that evening.


----------



## magno

I'm looking good for March 12th. Things could change depending on work, but it looks like 95% at this point.

I assume we should come armed with smokes? anything else? I've never done an official herf.

QUOTE=1f1fan]I just talked to Mike, March 12th is good for him.

If we can get a head count of the folks coming, Mike likes to make hamburgers and sausage for the herfs (Yum!) If anyone has food allergies just let me know so we can accomodate.

So far it looks like

1f1fan (Paul)
shatfield (Sam)?
Scott M
floydp
Mrs. floydp (depending on who she is posting under  )
magno?
itstim?
catfishm2?
SeanGar?
ArlinLiss?

Just post on this thread if you can make it, assuming March 12th works for everyone.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest

I'm definitely good for the 12th (or whatever date). Mikey and I talked to the manager at Baileys (a nearby sports bar) and they said they would love to host it. I think Mikey said that would be better for him since that will take care of food and drinks. Of course we could always meet at Mikey's and then head down to Baileys later. What does everyone think of that?


----------



## SeanGAR

shatfield said:


> I'm definitely good for the 12th (or whatever date). Mikey and I talked to the manager at Baileys (a nearby sports bar) and they said they would love to host it. I think Mikey said that would be better for him since that will take care of food and drinks. Of course we could always meet at Mikey's and then head down to Baileys later. What does everyone think of that?


Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

:al :w


----------



## dayplanner

shatfield said:


> I'm definitely good for the 12th (or whatever date). Mikey and I talked to the manager at Baileys (a nearby sports bar) and they said they would love to host it. I think Mikey said that would be better for him since that will take care of food and drinks. Of course we could always meet at Mikey's and then head down to Baileys later. What does everyone think of that?


Sounds like a plan Sam, I forgot about Baileys......Lets do it!


----------



## floydp

Sounds great to me,Mikey's then off to Bailey's.......


----------



## Scott M

I like that idea. Sounds great!

My collection of sticks is both anemic and unimpressive, (for now), so I'll probably pick up some stuff there. PM me if you can think of anything I can contribute!

Scott"goesalongwiththecrowd"M


----------



## Guest

Scott M said:


> I like that idea. Sounds great!
> 
> My collection of sticks is both anemic and unimpressive, (for now), so I'll probably pick up some stuff there.
> Scott"goesalongwiththecrowd"M


That's the nice thing about living so close to "Herf House Cigars"! Internet prices in a brick and mortar!


----------



## ArlinLiss

I want lots of 'eye candy'..... I'm a 56 yr old Dirty Old Man!


----------



## Guest

ArlinLiss said:


> I want lots of 'eye candy'..... I'm a 56 yr old Dirty Old Man!


 Then Bailey's is the place for you. I think the hiring manager must be a dirty old man, too, because he hires plenty 'o eye candy!


----------



## Scott M

In that case, maybe I WON"T bring Mrs ScottM 

Scott"axisofevil"M

And Arlin... just took a look on your website...HOLY CRAP!!! You do some AWESOME work! Very impressive. In case you haven't heard it before.

S.


----------



## uncle mikey

Just got a heads up to this thread. Sorry I didn't see it sooner. Arlin Liss was here a few days ago and told me about his herf. If you guys want you are certainly welcome to start here at the Herf House and then move on from here. Havana 59 a great restaurant is a good place to dine and drink and then there is Bailys Sports Bar just down the street. March 5th works for me but I and Mrs. Uncle Mikey will be away ont he 12th. The store will be open and Tal will be here if that date works best for all of you. mb


----------



## Guest

uncle mikey said:


> Just got a heads up to this thread. Sorry I didn't see it sooner. Arlin Liss was here a few days ago and told me about his herf. If you guys want you are certainly welcome to start here at the Herf House and then move on from here. Havana 59 a great restaurant is a good place to dine and drink and then there is Bailys Sports Bar just down the street. March 5th works for me but I and Mrs. Uncle Mikey will be away ont he 12th. The store will be open and Tal will be here if that date works best for all of you. mb


How many people could make the 5th rather than the 12th?


----------



## uncle mikey

ArlinLiss said:


> I want lots of 'eye candy'..... I'm a 56 yr old Dirty Old Man!


Man a truer word was never spoken.  :w  mb


----------



## uncle mikey

shatfield said:


> I'm definitely good for the 12th (or whatever date). Mikey and I talked to the manager at Baileys (a nearby sports bar) and they said they would love to host it. I think Mikey said that would be better for him since that will take care of food and drinks. Of course we could always meet at Mikey's and then head down to Baileys later. What does everyone think of that?


Hey Sam if the guys are up for burgers and sausage that's great, I just need to know how many and what date cause I have to make up the hamburger two days in advance. No problem then later we could go to Baileys for drinks and eye candy, per Arlin Liss. LOL mb


----------



## SeanGAR

shatfield said:


> How many people could make the 5th rather than the 12th?


I can do either.
Sean


----------



## dayplanner

5th or the 12th works for me.


----------



## itstim

I could do either too. I guess the question is: Who cannot go if we move the date to March 5?


----------



## magno

I'm fine with either date.



shatfield said:


> How many people could make the 5th rather than the 12th?


----------



## Ms. Floydp

I guess either would work for us too.. I can always burn a vacation day if no-one will switch with me. 

Frank is ready either day also. I'm the only one in this household that has to work the weekends.

Just let us know when a date is chosen so that we can get a hotel booked and vacation lined up.


----------



## uncle mikey

Hey everybody, Mrs. Uncle Mikey reminds me that we will be available for either weekend. Of course being the dork I am I never looked at a calendar. We will be back from Atlantic City Wednesday the 10th so all I need is a head count and if folks want lunch of burgers and sausage. mb


----------



## Guest

Great, then I guess we should stick to the 12th then, right?


----------



## itstim

shatfield said:


> Great, then I guess we should stick to the 12th then, right?


I agree. That date was by far the most popular in the poll.


----------



## God

Ginny Herf... Don't think I know her...


----------



## Scott M

Either/Or...both are fine with me.


S.


----------



## SeanGAR

I also say stick with the 12th.....


----------



## dayplanner

SeanGAR said:


> I also say stick with the 12th.....


Yep....


----------



## floydp

12th is kewl..


----------



## itstim

From my count, the following people have expressed interest. Sounds like we have a pretty good group going. I put question marks beside the names that indicated that they are iffy:

itstim
1f1fan
SeanGAR
Scott M
floydp
ArlinLiss
magno
catfishm2
Ms. Floydp
rjacob507?
drc?
shatfield
uncle mikey

Which one of you guys from Richmond wants to coordinate things down there? 1f1fan? shatfield? ArlinLiss? catfishm2? Or are things already coordinated?


----------



## Guest

There shouldn't be too much to coordinate. I think we should plan on eating at Bailey's (or where ever we decide), that way Mikey doesn't have to worry about grilling out in case its still cold or rainy. So all we'll have to do is give the sports bar a heads up. I can take care of that if no one else wants to.

Anyone have any ideas of what time we're looking at? Afternoon, evening? Or Afternoon at Mikey's, evening at Bailey's?


----------



## dayplanner

itstim - Thanks for updating the attendance list.

Sam, sounds good. I think it would be easier to grab some food at Bailey's so Mike doesn't have to work! 

I know some folks are coming in from out of town and I'm not sure if they plan on staying or heading back that night.

So what time works for the out-of-towners? 1 PM 4 PM 6 PM??


----------



## Ms. Floydp

I can only speak for floydp (you guys have witnessed that already!! LOL) and myself, I guess we're a couple of hours away. We're going to stay the night there so anytime is good for us. We'll head up there Saturday morning, check into the hotel and then we're available for the duration!

We're going to stay at the Courtyard (or is there something as nice closer to where we're going?) so we'll need directions on where to go to first then we'll just follow everyone else.


----------



## magno

What's the Courtyard's address? I'm looking for a Marriot for the 12th to take advantage of my family perks, being that my wife's uncle works for Marriott. we just might be neighbours come March 12th.



Ms. Floydp said:


> I can only speak for floydp (you guys have witnessed that already!! LOL) and myself, I guess we're a couple of hours away. We're going to stay the night there so anytime is good for us. We'll head up there Saturday morning, check into the hotel and then we're available for the duration!
> 
> We're going to stay at the Courtyard (or is there something as nice closer to where we're going?) so we'll need directions on where to go to first then we'll just follow everyone else.


----------



## dayplanner

Ms. Floydp said:


> We're going to stay at the Courtyard (or is there something as nice closer to where we're going?) so we'll need directions on where to go to first then we'll just follow everyone else.


Good choice, the Courtyard is not very far away.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

The address for the Marriot is:

3950 Westerre Pkwy 

it's not far off of I-64 and that's how we'll be coming into Richmond. Would be really cool if a bunch of us from out of town stayed in the same hotel!! It's only $79 a night from Expedia.. that's not a bad price at all for the Marriot. Check in time is 3pm but I'm hoping that they'll let us check in a little earlier. If not, we'll check in after we've had smokes, drinks and food!! LOL We'll look like Linus walking in with all the cigar smoke on us!!

Maybe I can talk Frank into coming into Richmond on Friday!! heehee .. get some shopping time in there!! :r


----------



## itstim

Ms. Floydp said:


> The address for the Marriot is:
> 
> 3950 Westerre Pkwy
> 
> it's not far off of I-64 and that's how we'll be coming into Richmond. Would be really cool if a bunch of us from out of town stayed in the same hotel!! It's only $79 a night from Expedia.. that's not a bad price at all for the Marriot. Check in time is 3pm but I'm hoping that they'll let us check in a little earlier. If not, we'll check in after we've had smokes, drinks and food!! LOL We'll look like Linus walking in with all the cigar smoke on us!!
> 
> Maybe I can talk Frank into coming into Richmond on Friday!! heehee .. get some shopping time in there!! :r


I am planning on staying the night and it will be just me coming down, so I think it would be great to all stay at the same hotel. Starting early in the afternoon (1:00 should be good time...Should we just eat before we get together??) and then continuing into the evening sounds like a good plan. That way, people can stay as long as they want to. If they need to get back home they can leave earlier, or if they can't make it earlier in the day they can join us later on.


----------



## uncle mikey

I'm here at 7:30 AM each day so anytime you folks want to start walking in is fine with me. I'll have coffee ready. Should I pencil in the 12th? or is this now the set date? mb


----------



## Guest

I think you can go ahead and ink it in, looks like that's the most popular date for everyone.


----------



## uncle mikey

shatfield said:


> I think you can go ahead and ink it in, looks like that's the most popular date for everyone.


Inked and ready. LETS HERF mb


----------



## drc

Woo hoo! My Chief Executive Officer (that would be my wife) has given me the green light. I won't be able to get on the road until about 1:00 or so. That means I won't arrive until about 3:00, or maybe later, depending on when I really get started and what kind of traffic I run into. I'm not planning to spend the night anywhere, so I'll be mostly pretty subdued (which basically means I won't be drinking very much so I won't kill myself on the ride home). Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## magno

Damn, that price is about the same as I'd get with the family discount.



Ms. Floydp said:


> The address for the Marriot is:
> 
> 3950 Westerre Pkwy
> 
> it's not far off of I-64 and that's how we'll be coming into Richmond. Would be really cool if a bunch of us from out of town stayed in the same hotel!! It's only $79 a night from Expedia.. that's not a bad price at all for the Marriot. Check in time is 3pm but I'm hoping that they'll let us check in a little earlier. If not, we'll check in after we've had smokes, drinks and food!! LOL We'll look like Linus walking in with all the cigar smoke on us!!
> 
> Maybe I can talk Frank into coming into Richmond on Friday!! heehee .. get some shopping time in there!! :r


----------



## Guest

magno said:


> Damn, that price is about the same as I'd get with the family discount.


Yeah, you can get hotels here on the weekends for dirt cheap. The area where that hotel is is swamped during the week with business traveling, but on the weekends its like a ghost town.


----------



## galaga

shatfield said:


> Yeah, you can get hotels here on the weekends for dirt cheap. The area where that hotel is is swamped during the week with business traveling, but on the weekends its like a ghost town.


Ok shatfield, since you're the trade bait, we on the west coast want pictures, incriminating pictures are preferable, but any kind of pictures none the less. Then we might go easy on the rookie indoctrination.


----------



## Guest

galaga said:


> Ok shatfield, since you're the trade bait, we on the west coast want pictures, incriminating pictures are preferable, but any kind of pictures none the less. Then we might go easy on the rookie indoctrination.


Sounds good, I really only deal in incriminating pictures, so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Smoken Joe

Count me in.


----------



## uncle mikey

Do we have a current head count? Shatfield, I spoke with Bailey's they are honored we might be using thier place but want to know how many and about what time. mb


----------



## Guest

uncle mikey said:


> Do we have a current head count? Shatfield, I spoke with Bailey's they are honored we might be using thier place but want to know how many and about what time. mb


Looks like so far its about 16 people. Please let me know if I've missed anyone. Personally, I would think around 4 or 5 PM at Baileys would be best. Anyone have any problems with that?

itstim
1f1fan
SeanGAR
Scott M
floydp
ArlinLiss
magno
catfishm2
Ms. Floydp
rjacob507?
drc?
shatfield
Mrs. Shatfield
uncle mikey
Mrs Uncle Mikey
Smoken Joe


----------



## uncle mikey

shatfield said:


> Looks like so far its about 16 people. Please let me know if I've missed anyone. Personally, I would think around 4 or 5 PM at Baileys would be best. Anyone have any problems with that?
> 
> itstim
> 1f1fan
> SeanGAR
> Scott M
> floydp
> ArlinLiss
> magno
> catfishm2
> Ms. Floydp
> rjacob507?
> drc?
> shatfield
> Mrs. Shatfield
> uncle mikey
> Mrs Uncle Mikey
> Smoken Joe


OK I'm going to let them know to expect anywhere up to 20+ herfin guests. I am also going to put out an email to my Herf House list so there should be a few more. Man are my newbees gonna be floored when they get a look at these hard core herfers. LOL mb


----------



## Guest

Forgot to mention, I think we'll still meet up at Uncle Mikey's shop before going to Bailey's. Maybe around 2 or so?


----------



## itstim

I am starting to get really psyched about this. How many of us are driving in from out of town and are staying the night? I really like the idea of us staying at the same place. The Marriot was mentioned as a place to stay. Who is interested in staying there?

I will be driving down from Manassas, VA.


----------



## drc

I'm driving in from Oakton, but can't stay over. Probably won't get down there until 3 or so due to family commitments in the morning that prevent me from getting on the road before 1:00.


----------



## Navydoc

I am out of town in March but would really like to go as Richmond is down the street. Any chance of early April?????


----------



## Ms. Floydp

I booked our room for the 11th and the 12th at the Courtyard by Marriot. We'll be available all day long.


----------



## coppertop

itstim said:


> I will be driving down from Manassas, VA.


I lived there for two years when my Dad worked at the Pentagon..........drove back through there a yr and a half ago moving my sister out to DC. Man has it changed. Hope you all have a good HERF.......post pics.


----------



## itstim

It looks like the Courtyard by Marriott is now booked up. I will have to find somewhere else to stay in the area. Any recommendations?


----------



## itstim

Navydoc said:


> I am out of town in March but would really like to go as Richmond is down the street. Any chance of early April?????


I think we are pretty set on the date. Perhaps you can join us at our next one! (Not sure when that would be.)


----------



## dayplanner

itstim said:


> It looks like the Courtyard by Marriott is now booked up. I will have to find somewhere else to stay in the area. Any recommendations?


There are two Courtyard hotels. This other one is newer, but this one is a little closer to the herf. Its a nice place....I've actually stayed there before.....it wasn't my room....don't ask...long story! 

6400 West Broad Street Richmond, VA 23230
Phone: 1-804-282-1881

Link
http://marriott.com/property/propertypage.mi?marshaCode=RICWE


----------



## floydp

1f1fan said:


> There are two Courtyard hotels. This other one is newer, but this one is a little closer to the herf. Its a nice place....I've actually stayed there before.....it wasn't my room....don't ask...long story!
> 
> 6400 West Broad Street Richmond, VA 23230
> Phone: 1-804-282-1881
> 
> Link
> http://marriott.com/property/propertypage.mi?marshaCode=RICWE


 I guess the one that we booked at is Northwest.

3950 Westerre Pkwy

I booked it through expedia.com.


----------



## itstim

Both Courtyard hotels are booked on that night. In fact, a lot of hotels that I checked out were book on that night. Very surprised. What else is going on that weekend?? Too early for NASCAR, I think.

For now, I have a reservation at the Holiday Inn Express RICHMOND I-64 @ INNSBROOK. I did a Mapquest search and this appears to be close to the Courtyard that Mr. and Mrs. Floydp are staying. Both locations don't appear to be very far from Uncle Mickey's or Bailey's.

I ended up getting a rate of $84.60 through a AAA discount. They have a pre-paid rate of $76.00 (non-refundable), but I thought it was too early to 100% commit.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

itstim said:


> I ended up getting a rate of $84.60 through a AAA discount. They have a pre-paid rate of $76.00 (non-refundable), but I thought it was too early to 100% commit.


I don't blame ya for not taking the pre-paid rate. I figured if worse came to worse and the herf ended up getting cancelled for some reason that we'd still go and have a nice weekend away.


----------



## SeanGAR

itstim said:


> For now, I have a reservation at the Holiday Inn Express RICHMOND I-64 @ INNSBROOK. I did a Mapquest search and this appears to be close to the Courtyard that Mr. and Mrs. Floydp are staying. Both locations don't appear to be very far from Uncle Mickey's or Bailey's.
> 
> I ended up getting a rate of $84.60 through a AAA discount. They have a pre-paid rate of $76.00 (non-refundable), but I thought it was too early to 100% commit.


Should be the end of March break, maybe parents back in town dropping of the kids at UVA. I have a reservation at the Innsbrook HIE as well, so you won't be alone.

Sean


----------



## uncle mikey

SeanGAR said:


> Should be the end of March break, maybe parents back in town dropping of the kids at UVA. I have a reservation at the Innsbrook HIE as well, so you won't be alone.
> 
> Sean


Correct, Innsbrook is very colse to me and Bailys. Only about three minutes from me and another 45 seconds to Bailys. mb


----------



## uncle mikey

Just thought I would post this so no one get's lost coming here. I am not a street level store but tucked back off the street in a small office/warehouse type space. No matter which direction you are coming from (east or west), the drive way is directly accross the street from Hooters back behind the Aron Rents and Sells. There is a small white sign at the street from that declares Cigars with an arrow pointing back to the store. mb

Herf House Cigars
West Broad Square
7921A West Broad St.
Ste 115 (you'll see the sign in front of the place)
Richmond VA 23294
804.346.8655 local voice
866.672.8635 toll free


----------



## magno

So Mikey, do we have a kickoff time set? I can't seem to find anything certain as I peruse these threads.



uncle mikey said:


> Just thought I would post this so no one get's lost coming here. I am not a street level store but tucked back off the street in a small office/warehouse type space. No matter which direction you are coming from (east or west), the drive way is directly accross the street from Hooters back behind the Aron Rents and Sells. There is a small white sign at the street from that declares Cigars with an arrow pointing back to the store. mb
> 
> Herf House Cigars
> West Broad Square
> 7921A West Broad St.
> Ste 115 (you'll see the sign in front of the place)
> Richmond VA 23294
> 804.346.8655 local voice
> 866.672.8635 toll free


----------



## uncle mikey

magno said:


> So Mikey, do we have a kickoff time set? I can't seem to find anything certain as I peruse these threads.


Mango, I didn't see any official time either but I am here from 7:30AM every day so any time you want to come by please do. I have some great coffee on and you are welcome to it. I am telling my local customers pretty much the same thing so again anytime you want to show up the herf starts. mb


----------



## Guest

I don't have anything set in stone yet, but I was thinking about showing up to Mikey's at about 1 or 2.


----------



## uncle mikey

shatfield said:


> I don't have anything set in stone yet, but I was thinking about showing up to Mikey's at about 1 or 2.


This may make a change. I have Kristian Estevez from Miami Cigar representing Aurora Preferidos, La Auroroa and Don Lino cigars coming to roll fresh cigars for us for the Herf. I will speak with him today to see what time he will be here. mb


----------



## dayplanner

uncle mikey said:


> This may make a change. I have Kristian Estevez from Miami Cigar representing Aurora Preferidos, La Auroroa and Don Lino cigars coming to roll fresh cigars for us for the Herf. I will speak with him today to see what time he will be here. mb


Nice!

Thanks Mike...I'd like to see a cigar roller in action.


----------



## Guest

Great! Thanks, Mike, just let us know what time he'll be there.


----------



## uncle mikey

shatfield said:


> Great! Thanks, Mike, just let us know what time he'll be there.


Just got off the phone with Kris and he will be here at 12:00 Noon to start rolling. I have also invited him to join us at Baileys. So looking for everyone to have a great time at this herf. mb


----------



## Scott M

Holy Crap that is so COOL!

Hope he's not camera shy, cuz I'm definately burnin' film on this one!

Thanks, Mikey!

Scott"paperazzi"M


----------



## uncle mikey

Scott M said:


> Holy Crap that is so COOL!
> 
> Hope he's not camera shy, cuz I'm definately burnin' film on this one!
> 
> Thanks, Mikey!
> 
> Scott"paperazzi"M


I'm sure he's not camera shy and I talked to him about letting a couple of you try to roll your own cigars. I have always done this with rolling events and it is great fun to make your own cigar. mb


----------



## Wasch_24

Hey guys. Second post here.

Just thought I would check in here. I know 1f1fan and shatfield form another board and they invited me to this herf so I figured I'd check in and introduce myself.


----------



## catfishm2

That's great Mike. Thanks! I've never seen a cigar actually rolled before.


----------



## floydp

Wow uncle mikey this just gets better and better. Gonna make sure I have plenty of batteries for my digital camera.. Man we can't wait till the Herf starts. We'll be there early sat. As gomer would say thank ya thank ya thank ya..

Welcome aboard Todd, hope to see you at the Herf..


----------



## uncle mikey

Wasch_24 said:


> Hey guys. Second post here.
> 
> Just thought I would check in here. I know 1f1fan and shatfield form another board and they invited me to this herf so I figured I'd check in and introduce myself.


Looking forward to meeting you at the herf. mb


----------



## itstim

uncle mikey said:


> I'm sure he's not camera shy and I talked to him about letting a couple of you try to roll your own cigars. I have always done this with rolling events and it is great fun to make your own cigar. mb


This sounds great. Now, I am _really_ looking forward to this herf! I am glad I am staying the night...even if I didn't drink, I don't I could drive back after all the excitement. :z


----------



## itstim

Wasch_24 said:


> Hey guys. Second post here.
> 
> Just thought I would check in here. I know 1f1fan and shatfield form another board and they invited me to this herf so I figured I'd check in and introduce myself.


Welcome fella gorilla! Nice to see another Northern Virginian coming to the herf!


----------



## Smoken Joe

Thanks Uncle Mikey, you're the bomb, I am trying to get three other guys to come with me


----------



## Wasch_24

So how many folks are going to be there?

I'm trying to count in the thread and it seems like twenty something. 

Good thing I just got a new 32 count Otterbox :gn


----------



## dayplanner

Looks like the attendees are:

itstim
1f1fan
SeanGAR
Scott M
floydp
ArlinLiss
magno
catfishm2
Ms. Floydp
rjacob507?
drc
shatfield
Mrs. Shatfield
uncle mikey
Mrs Uncle Mikey
Smoken Joe + 3?
Wasch_24


Did I miss anyone here?


----------



## uncle mikey

1f1fan said:


> Looks like the attendees are:
> 
> itstim
> 1f1fan
> SeanGAR
> Scott M
> floydp
> ArlinLiss
> magno
> catfishm2
> Ms. Floydp
> rjacob507?
> drc
> shatfield
> Mrs. Shatfield
> uncle mikey
> Mrs Uncle Mikey
> Smoken Joe + 3?
> Wasch_24
> 
> Did I miss anyone here?


There will be some of my local customers showing up as well. Now you guys got to promise to treat these people with kid gloves. For the most part they, compared to everyone on this list, are virgins. LOL Plus they pay the rent. LOL mb


----------



## drc

Ugh, I am bummed. Turns out my kid is playing in a district orchestra juried performance on the 12th. I'm going to have to miss this herf. Hope everything goes well for all y'all. I'm depending on somebody to post pictures of the good times you'll have without me. Dang!


----------



## floydp

drc said:


> Ugh, I am bummed. Turns out my kid is playing in a district orchestra juried performance on the 12th. I'm going to have to miss this herf. Hope everything goes well for all y'all. I'm depending on somebody to post pictures of the good times you'll have without me. Dang!


Sure am sorry to hear that, we're bringing our digital camera so there will be plenty of pics. We plan on putting them up from our room. They have internet access,so I'll be bringing the laptop for just that purpose. I'm sure there will be more Herfs and we'll see you at the next one.. Enjoy the music drc..


----------



## altbier

Altbier will be there, possibly with some homebrew!

Look forward to meeting you guys, I've been lurking and reading, finally took time to sign up and post.

Cheers!
George


----------



## dayplanner

Glad to have you here George! Bring on the homebrew, I'd like to try some.

:al


----------



## GWS3

whooo hooo!!! another uncle mikey herf!!!

i'll be there and i'll be brining my wife's famous bread! ( ask uncle mikey )

a herfin' we will go....a herfin' we will go......


nice to see you here altbier!!


----------



## SeanGAR

altbier said:


> Altbier will be there, possibly with some homebrew!
> 
> Look forward to meeting you guys, I've been lurking and reading, finally took time to sign up and post.
> 
> Cheers!
> George


George,

What homebrew I have in bottles isn't worth bringing, a bad Guinness clone (I should have used a recipie instead of winging' it) and a bad brown ale. But what I will do is bring a cooler stocked with nice beer (I have to bring some budlight for my wife too .. sorry...really .... ). I love talking cigars, homebrewing, drinking good beer, smoking good cigars, talking beer...drinking beer......did I mention smoking cigars and drinking beer?

Sean


----------



## itstim

SeanGAR said:


> George,
> 
> What homebrew I have in bottles isn't worth bringing, a bad Guinness clone (I should have used a recipie instead of winging' it) and a bad brown ale. But what I will do is bring a cooler stocked with nice beer (I have to bring some budlight for my wife too .. sorry...really .... ). I love talking cigars, homebrewing, drinking good beer, smoking good cigars, talking beer...drinking beer......did I mention smoking cigars and drinking beer?
> 
> Sean


I am sorry...I am confused...Can you review that with us one more time? What is it that you enjoy doing?


----------



## uncle mikey

itstim said:


> I am sorry...I am confused...Can you review that with us one more time? What is it that you enjoy doing?


Didn't he say something about lawncare and auto mechanics???? :al :al mb


----------



## floydp

uncle mikey said:


> Didn't he say something about lawncare and auto mechanics???? :al :al mb


I thought it was something about a brown whale and a home boy?????? :al

or home grown??


----------



## uncle mikey

floydp said:


> I thought it was something about a brown whale and a home boy?????? :al
> 
> or home grown??


Yes, yes I think that was it.  mb


----------



## altbier

Hey Mikey!

Should a bring three gallons of Legends Lager to the herf?

Sounds like a lot of beer guys will be there

George


----------



## uncle mikey

altbier said:


> Hey Mikey!
> 
> Should a bring three gallons of Legends Lager to the herf?
> 
> Sounds like a lot of beer guys will be there
> 
> George


Ok but what are you and everyone else going to drink? :al  mb


----------



## altbier

3 gallons of Legend Lager done. Probably half a case of homebrew too


----------



## Guest

altbier said:


> 3 gallons of Legend Lager done. Probably half a case of homebrew too


Alright, Dibs on the homebrew! :z


----------



## Ms. Floydp

This herf is gonna be fantastic!! We're really looking forward to it!


----------



## altbier

Ms. Floydp said:


> There's only 2 things in life, but I forget what they are..
> 
> Anita


Well, if there are going to be more John Hiatt fans there, it will be a blast!


----------



## floydp

altbier said:


> Well, if there are going to be more John Hiatt fans there, it will be a blast!


I was wondering if anyone was going to catch on to the wifeys sig..


----------



## altbier

You have a wife that likes cigars, likes beer, listens to John hiatt and playes hockey?

Truly an amazing woman


----------



## floydp

altbier said:


> You have a wife that likes cigars, likes beer, listens to John hiatt and playes hockey?
> 
> Truly an amazing woman


Yeah she's a real hockey puck alright...


----------



## Ms. Floydp

floydp said:


> Yeah she's a real hockey puck alright...


*HEY*, that's not funny!!! :r :r :r


----------



## altbier

I married a gal who likes hockwy too, she is a redwings fan. If you guys live near Richmond we have 6 season passes to the local team and dont make as many games as we'd like. We hate to see them go to waste.

Can someone explain what BOTL is, I'm a newbie


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Oh man, we'd love to go to a hockey game!! We're a couple of hours away but that's not so far. I grew up in Oklahoma and there's not much or any hockey there but I love sports and have never been to a hockey game. Before Frank, I never even watched one. I never understood much about it but I'm learning as I go just as I am with cigars.


----------



## floydp

altbier said:


> I married a gal who likes hockwy too, she is a redwings fan. If you guys live near Richmond we have 6 season passes to the local team and dont make as many games as we'd like. We hate to see them go to waste.
> 
> Can someone explain what BOTL is, I'm a newbie


Brother of the Leaf.....


----------



## uncle mikey

floydp said:


> Yeah she's a real hockey puck alright...


Youre dead meat. LOL mb


----------



## uncle mikey

altbier said:


> I married a gal who likes hockwy too, she is a redwings fan. If you guys live near Richmond we have 6 season passes to the local team and dont make as many games as we'd like. We hate to see them go to waste.
> 
> Can someone explain what BOTL is, I'm a newbie


George, how do you paly hockwy. Is this a native american game. LOL mb


----------



## floydp

uncle mikey said:


> George, how do you paly hockwy. Is this a native american game. LOL mb


Maybe he means parlay a hock(aka loogy) in Wyoming? u


----------



## uncle mikey

floydp said:


> Maybe he means parlay a hock(aka loogy) in Wyoming? u


Oh yes, that's perfectly clear.  mb


----------



## floydp

Hey Uncle Mikey,I ordered some of those Lone Wolf Lobo Fuerte's. What amount of rest do you think they need? Or are they ready to burn right away?


----------



## uncle mikey

floydp said:


> Hey Uncle Mikey,I ordered some of those Lone Wolf Lobo Fuerte's. What amount of rest do you think they need? Or are they ready to burn right away?


Burn baby burn. They certainly, like any cigar, will benefit from down time but these cigars are about a year old now. Mikey like em. mb


----------



## floydp

Awesome I'm looking forward to firing one up this week then.

Thanks Uncle Mikey..


----------



## uncle mikey

floydp said:


> Awesome I'm looking forward to firing one up this week then.
> 
> Thanks Uncle Mikey..


Mrs. Uncle Mikey and I are really looking forward to meeting you and Mrs. floydp at the herf. mb


----------



## floydp

uncle mikey said:


> Mrs. Uncle Mikey and I are really looking forward to meeting you and Mrs. floydp at the herf. mb


I'll tell you how much we're looking forward to meeting you and Mrs. Uncle Mikey,we're planning on being at your shop when you open Uncle Mikey.


----------



## altbier

"George, how do you paly hockwy. Is this a native american game. LOL mb"

I have been watching too many Lone Ranger episodes with the kids this past week. Tonto is rubbing off on me.

My favorite line so far is when the lead bad guy got shot:
"Boss, you ok?"
"yeah, he just got me in mt artery" <red blotch on the chest> "go get the doc from town and I'll meet you up in the mountains" <a two hour ride by the way>

if only we could be as tough as the old cowboys!

For those of you looking for something fun to do tonight in Richmond, Legends Brewing is having their anniversary party from 6 til midnight. Yours truly will be bartending from 10-12, smoking cigars and drinking beer up until then. tickets at the door include a buffet dinner and some beer. It is cigar friendly!

Cheers!
George


----------



## floydp

1 week from this sat. is the VA Herf. Just a reminder because I can't wait...


----------



## magno

What's everyone bringing? I was planning on just bringing me and a dozen smokes.



floydp said:


> 1 week from this sat. is the VA Herf. Just a reminder because I can't wait...


----------



## floydp

I'm bringing the digital camera,a handful of stogies. Some dough to buy more from our gracious host Uncle Mikey. Everything I smoke is gonna be suggestions I get from him and other gorillas. Oh yeah,Mrs. Floydp..


----------



## Ms. Floydp

floydp said:


> I'm bringing the digital camera,a handful of stogies. Some dough to buy more from our gracious host Uncle Mikey. Everything I smoke is gonna be suggestions I get from him and other gorillas. Oh yeah,Mrs. Floydp..


Like I'd let him leave me behind!!! No way Jose!! :r


----------



## Guest

This is going to be a great time. I'm going to fill up the cigar caddy, and a little dough for some food and drinks.


----------



## uncle mikey

magno said:


> What's everyone bringing? I was planning on just bringing me and a dozen smokes.


Don't need much more then that Mango. mb


----------



## altbier

Ms. Floydp said:


> Like I'd let him leave me behind!!! No way Jose!! :r


Do you two have dueling computers like when you see two baby grands on a stage?

I invision you two facing each other typing away and laughing.

Oh, by the way, your hockey score WILL be beaten!


----------



## altbier

I'm bringing beer, cigars, and the the wife, in no particular order.


----------



## itstim

I am planning on bringing some stogies and a digital camera...(Oh, and clothes too).


----------



## dayplanner

altbier said:


> Do you two have dueling computers like when you see two baby grands on a stage?


 :r

Good one altbier! So you bartend at Legends huh? Can you be my new best friend!?


----------



## altbier

1f1fan said:


> :r
> 
> Good one altbier! So you bartend at Legends huh? Can you be my new best friend!?


Nah, I only did it that night with fellow homebrewers as a fund raiser for the club (we made $600 in tips!)

That way the Legend's employees could drink, be happy and have fun at the party

Next year!


----------



## altbier

If any of you like poker, we are having a poker night in my studio tomorrow(wednesday) night. 4 beers on tap and cigar friendly. PM me and I'll send directions. starts around 7:30-8

uncle mikey is probably maybe kind of sort of coming, spouses welcome. $10 buy in, player with most chips at end of night takes the pot. Newbies welcome, for I am one!


----------



## altbier

And to get this thread back on track, sorry mikey, 11 days and counting to the herf! Woohooo!


----------



## dayplanner

altbier said:


> Nah, I only did it that night with fellow homebrewers as a fund raiser for the club (we made $600 in tips!)
> 
> That way the Legend's employees could drink, be happy and have fun at the party
> 
> Next year!


Thats very cool. $600 for a fund raiser and the bartenders got to drink, I'm sure they were very happy about that. Good job, I would have make it down...just a little too late notice.


----------



## Wasch_24

Sorry guys, I'm not going to be able to make it...maybe next time.


----------



## Guest

altbier said:


> If any of you like poker, we are having a poker night in my studio tomorrow(wednesday) night. 4 beers on tap and cigar friendly. PM me and I'll send directions. starts around 7:30-8
> 
> uncle mikey is probably maybe kind of sort of coming, spouses welcome. $10 buy in, player with most chips at end of night takes the pot. Newbies welcome, for I am one!


That sounds like a lot of fun, can't make it tonight, though. Let us know the next time you're doing it, and I'll be in.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

altbier said:


> Do you two have dueling computers like when you see two baby grands on a stage?
> 
> I invision you two facing each other typing away and laughing.
> 
> Oh, by the way, your hockey score WILL be beaten!


Hey, you're pretty close!! We don't face each other. His desk and computer are against one wall and mine is against the opposite wall. We're back to back :r OFAO unless we're upstairs on our laptops, then we're sitting side by side in bed reading away and LOL. We find ourselves on the same thread ALOT!

We're computer nuts.. we have them everywhere!! It was our passion BC (before cigars). It had to be before or we could never have afforded even one, let alone the SEVERAL that we have now.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

altbier said:


> Oh, by the way, your hockey score WILL be beaten!


Go for it George!!! :bx


----------



## uncle mikey

altbier said:


> If any of you like poker, we are having a poker night in my studio tomorrow(wednesday) night. 4 beers on tap and cigar friendly. PM me and I'll send directions. starts around 7:30-8
> 
> uncle mikey is probably maybe kind of sort of coming, spouses welcome. $10 buy in, player with most chips at end of night takes the pot. Newbies welcome, for I am one!


 :r Newbies welcome :r George the deal goes clockwise not counter clockwise. Couldn't have made it anyway yesterday. RevZack was here and had to meet with him last night. BTW got the message. mb


----------



## altbier

uncle mikey said:


> :r Newbies welcome :r George the deal goes clockwise not counter clockwise. Couldn't have made it anyway yesterday. RevZack was here and had to meet with him last night. BTW got the message. mb


Whats clockwise? I'm from the digital age remember? Is that one of those fancy watches thats figures out GPS and mathematical tangents in trig class for you?  I never knew they were called wise, I always thought that was an eightball.
Look forward to the herf on the 12th!

Next poker night is March 23rd at my house folks! Beer on tap will be Legends lager and porter, my smoked porter and altbier.

Cheers!
George


----------



## uncle mikey

altbier said:


> Whats clockwise? I'm from the digital age remember? Is that one of those fancy watches thats figures out GPS and mathematical tangents in trig class for you?  I never knew they were called wise, I always thought that was an eightball.
> Look forward to the herf on the 12th!
> 
> Next poker night is March 23rd at my house folks! Beer on tap will be Legends lager and porter, my smoked porter and altbier.
> 
> Cheers!
> George


Go ahead and laugh at an old guy. I had to buy one of those atomic watches because I could figure out all the little buttons to set the damned thing. :al mb


----------



## altbier

uncle mikey said:


> Go ahead and laugh at an old guy. I had to buy one of those atomic watches because I could figure out all the little buttons to set the damned thing. :al mb


According to this web site, we are all just a bunch of young apes anyways!  
Have a good trip! See you at the herf.


----------



## uncle mikey

altbier said:


> According to this web site, we are all just a bunch of young apes anyways!
> Have a good trip! See you at the herf.


Yes, tis true. :r mb


----------



## altbier

I just refuse to pick fleas off any of you guys at the herf...... u


----------



## uncle mikey

altbier said:


> I just refuse to pick fleas off any of you guys at the herf...... u


And I was looking forward to some real close social contact. Geesh! mb


----------



## dayplanner

uncle mikey said:


> And I was looking forward to some real close social contact. Geesh! mb


There is limited seating so don't loose all hope Mike!

Maybe you can talk Sam into sitting in your lap 

Paul


----------



## uncle mikey

1f1fan said:


> There is limited seating so don't loose all hope Mike!
> 
> Maybe you can talk Sam into sitting in your lap
> 
> Paul


 :r :al mb


----------



## Guest

1f1fan said:


> There is limited seating so don't loose all hope Mike!
> 
> Maybe you can talk Sam into sitting in your lap
> 
> Paul


What kind of herf is this?


----------



## uncle mikey

shatfield said:


> What kind of herf is this?


The kind you like best Sam. Just wear your new patent leather pumps and you'll be in vogue. :r mb


----------



## Ms. Floydp

We're planning on leaving here by 1pm on Friday. Not sure how long it's going to take us to get there but I figure we should be there by 3, stopping long enough to check in at the hotel and drop off our luggage, then on our way to Uncle Mikey's. ETA: 4pm, no later than 4:30, just to pick up a few smokes and say hi (we don't want to hold Mike up, he has a big day Saturday). So Sam, you want to start herfin' a little early, meet us there. We have the whole weekend.


----------



## magno

Hey FloydP, what's the dealio? You refer to her as "Mrs. FloydP" and she calls herself "Ms. FloydP" . You two have a disagreement as to your status as a couple?

I'm going to be leaving c'ville around 10 or 11 am and get to uncle mikey's around noon on Saturday.



floydp said:


> I'm bringing the digital camera,a handful of stogies. Some dough to buy more from our gracious host Uncle Mikey. Everything I smoke is gonna be suggestions I get from him and other gorillas. Oh yeah,Mrs. Floydp..


----------



## Guest

Ms. Floydp said:


> We're planning on leaving here by 1pm on Friday. Not sure how long it's going to take us to get there but I figure we should be there by 3, stopping long enough to check in at the hotel and drop off our luggage, then on our way to Uncle Mikey's. ETA: 4pm, no later than 4:30, just to pick up a few smokes and say hi (we don't want to hold Mike up, he has a big day Saturday). So Sam, you want to start herfin' a little early, meet us there. We have the whole weekend.


I get off work at about 4, so I'll try to stop by and meet you guys.


----------



## floydp

magno said:


> Hey FloydP, what's the dealio? You refer to her as "Mrs. FloydP" and she calls herself "Ms. FloydP" . You two have a disagreement as to your status as a couple?
> 
> I'm going to be leaving c'ville around 10 or 11 am and get to uncle mikey's around noon on Saturday.


 :r Well actually she kind of messed up on sign up, she thought she put it in as Mrs. but instead it came out Ms....


----------



## magno

Oh, so she's not available. I have this friend, see, and.....



floydp said:


> :r Well actually she kind of messed up on sign up, she thought she put it in as Mrs. but instead it came out Ms....


----------



## Ms. Floydp

magno said:


> Oh, so she's not available. I have this friend, see, and.....


hmmmmm...is he a stripper too?


----------



## altbier

For those that want something to do on Friday night and Sunday night, I have extra tickets to the hockey games. I can leave them at Mikey's shop. Who calls dibs?


----------



## Ms. Floydp

altbier said:


> For those that want something to do on Friday night and Sunday night, I have extra tickets to the hockey games. I can leave them at Mikey's shop. Who calls dibs?


I don't know if we'll have time Friday night, depends on how it goes when we get there. I sure hate to pass up hockey tickets but maybe we could take a rain check. What time is the game anyway? We have to leave around noon on Sunday to come back home.


----------



## altbier

the game starts at 7:30


----------



## Ms. Floydp

altbier said:


> the game starts at 7:30


We probably won't have time George, really really appreciate the offer though!! I've never been to a hockey game and can't WAIT to go to one! How about letting us know if you have any you're not going to be using in the future. I work every other weekend so we're limited somewhat but keep us in mind. Thanks anyway!!


----------



## altbier

No big deal! Check out their schedule at Riverdogshockey.com, if you see a home game you want tickets to, PM me, they are yours.

Look forward to meeting you guys in person on Saturday!


----------



## itstim

altbier said:


> For those that want something to do on Friday night and Sunday night, I have extra tickets to the hockey games. I can leave them at Mikey's shop. Who calls dibs?


If driving down to Richmond on a Friday evening wasn't so painful, I would definitely take you up on this. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## magno

IT'S ALMOST SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## itstim

magno said:


> IT'S ALMOST SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...just thought I'd point that out.


Point well made! Woo hoo!! Can't wait! (but I have to, I guess)


----------



## GWS3

2 DAYS TO GO!!!!!

george....i'll have a box for you...pay no attention to the ticking noise!  





a herfin' we will go.........a herfin' we will go.........


----------



## SeanGAR

magno said:


> Hey FloydP, what's the dealio? You refer to her as "Mrs. FloydP" and she calls herself "Ms. FloydP" . You two have a disagreement as to your status as a couple?
> 
> I'm going to be leaving c'ville around 10 or 11 am and get to uncle mikey's around noon on Saturday.


Noon to one is my ETA (ours actually, the wife is coming along to ride shotgun 8-O.
Sean


----------



## GWS3

just make it through today and HERF TOMORROW!!!!!!

whooo hooo!!!


----------



## dayplanner

GWS3 said:


> just make it through today and HERF TOMORROW!!!!!!
> 
> whooo hooo!!!


wooo hoooo!!

Hope you guys and gals bring your smoking lungs and your drinking livers with you!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

1f1fan said:


> wooo hoooo!!
> 
> Hope you guys and gals bring your smoking lungs and your drinking livers with you!


I can't believe we're gonna be on the road in 4 hrs... you guys all need to make sure you go look at the thread with Frank's pictures. I want you guys to really rub it in while we're there!! :r

Frank working hard for a ISOM!


----------



## magno

I can't believe I missed thatthread --- hilarious. Way to Keep him in Line, Mizzzz P.

hey ! What exit should I take off of 64?



Ms. Floydp said:


> I can't believe we're gonna be on the road in 4 hrs... you guys all need to make sure you go look at the thread with Frank's pictures. I want you guys to really rub it in while we're there!! :r
> 
> Frank working hard for a ISOM!


----------



## uncle mikey

magno said:


> I can't believe I missed thatthread --- hilarious. Way to Keep him in Line, Mizzzz P.
> 
> hey ! What exit should I take off of 64?


Mango take the Parham exit and go North toward Broad St. At Broad and Parham make a right and stay in the right lane. You will see an Aunt Sarah's Pancake house and then an Avis Rent a Car. Make a right into the drive just past the Avis and go back. I'm on the left in the building behind Avis and Aaron Rents.

BTW, how come I'm not getting all the updates to this thread? mb


----------



## magno

Thanks , Mikey.

If you aren't returning to the thread everytime you get an email update, you won't continue to receive updates.



uncle mikey said:


> Mango take the Parham exit and go North toward Broad St. At Broad and Parham make a right and stay in the right lane. You will see an Aunt Sarah's Pancake house and then an Avis Rent a Car. Make a right into the drive just past the Avis and go back. I'm on the left in the building behind Avis and Aaron Rents.
> 
> BTW, how come I'm not getting all the updates to this thread? mb


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Mike, we're going to go by the hotel before we come over there, just to sign in and drop off our bags, then we'll be headed to you. Can you give us directions to you from the Courtyard by Marriott Northwest? It's on Broad Street and I think it was mentioned before that it's not very far from you. I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## Guest

Ms. Floydp said:


> Can you give us directions to you from the Courtyard by Marriott Northwest? It's on Broad Street and I think it was mentioned before that it's not very far from you. I sure would appreciate it.


 Anita,
From your hotel, just go East on Broad and it will be a few (3-4) miles ahead. You'll pass over Parham road and get in the right lane. You will see an Aunt Sarah's Pancake house and then an Avis Rent a Car. Make a right into the drive just past the Avis and go back. I'm on the left in the building behind Avis and Aaron Rents.


----------



## uncle mikey

magno said:


> Thanks , Mikey.
> 
> If you aren't returning to the thread everytime you get an email update, you won't continue to receive updates.


But I do look everytime I get an update. I think......mb


----------



## uncle mikey

Ms. Floydp said:


> Mike, we're going to go by the hotel before we come over there, just to sign in and drop off our bags, then we'll be headed to you. Can you give us directions to you from the Courtyard by Marriott Northwest? It's on Broad Street and I think it was mentioned before that it's not very far from you. I sure would appreciate it.


Exit the hotel and make a right turn heading West. You will cross Glenside a big intersection. Continue West and stay in your left lane about a mile or so. You will see on your right side a Hooters and on the Left look for the Aaron Rents and Sells sign. Turn left into that drive and come straight back. You'll see my little sign in the ground on the left of the building. mb


----------



## uncle mikey

shatfield said:


> Anita,
> From your hotel, just go East on Broad and it will be a few (3-4) miles ahead. You'll pass over Parham road and get in the right lane. You will see an Aunt Sarah's Pancake house and then an Avis Rent a Car. Make a right into the drive just past the Avis and go back. I'm on the left in the building behind Avis and Aaron Rents.


OOPs, Sam the Courtyard isn't just east of Glenside? Anita, never mind listen to Sam. LOL :al :al :al mb


----------



## Guest

uncle mikey said:


> OOPs, Sam the Courtyard isn't just east of Glenside? Anita, never mind listen to Sam. LOL :al :al :al mb


I'm pretty sure its the one out near Innsbrook. Anita, when you get to Broad St look at the street numbers. If they're higher than 8000, follow my directions, if they're lower, follow Mikey's!!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

ok guys, I got it.. thank you soooo much and see ya in a couple of hours!! Mike, Sam, Mike, Sam... just who can ya listen to??? :r See ya soon guys!!


----------



## uncle mikey

Ms. Floydp said:


> ok guys, I got it.. thank you soooo much and see ya in a couple of hours!! Mike, Sam, Mike, Sam... just who can ya listen to??? :r See ya soon guys!!


Anita you have to remember we're just men and none of this is our fault.  mb


----------



## dayplanner

uncle mikey said:


> Anita you have to remember we're just men and none of this is our fault.  mb


Yeah...us men are not used to people asking for directions....whats that all about?!


----------



## Guest

Just do like we do and drive up and down the whole length until you find what you're looking for!!


----------



## Navydoc

I have to quit reading this thread. I'm getting sooo jealous :c Really, I hope everyone has a great time. I'll be thinking of all of you as I drink another great bottle of wine :al and hopefully sit by my self outside with a little friend :w


----------



## uncle mikey

1f1fan said:


> Yeah...us men are not used to people asking for directions....whats that all about?!


Yeah!!! Real men don't know nothing about directions. We don't need them.

Hey Mr and Ms Floydp are here. mb


----------



## Scott M

uncle mikey said:


> Hey Mr and Ms Floydp are here. mb


Well tell them to leave some for the rest of us!

Scott"watchin'theclock"M


----------



## dayplanner

Glad you guys had a safe trip to Richmond.

See everyone at the shop tomorrow around noon, looking forward to it!


----------



## magno

Does Uncle Mikey's have wireless? If so, maybe I'll bring my laptop and digital camera and we can do live round-the-clock updates for the rest of our CS pals.



1f1fan said:


> Glad you guys had a safe trip to Richmond.
> 
> See everyone at the shop tomorrow around noon, looking forward to it!


----------



## SeanGAR

magno said:


> Does Uncle Mikey's have wireless? If so, maybe I'll bring my laptop and digital camera and we can do live round-the-clock updates for the rest of our CS pals.


Hmmm...an online herf.....complete with audience voting for which cigar individuals should smoke next..........I like it.....


----------



## Scott M

SeanGAR said:


> Hmmm...an online herf.....complete with audience voting for which cigar individuals should smoke next..........I like it.....


That could get painful quick...I LIKE IT!

Scott"warminguptheplastic"M


----------



## uncle mikey

Scott M said:


> Well tell them to leave some for the rest of us!
> 
> Scott"watchin'theclock"M


Plenty to go around. Nice mini herf this evening. mb


----------



## uncle mikey

magno said:


> Does Uncle Mikey's have wireless? If so, maybe I'll bring my laptop and digital camera and we can do live round-the-clock updates for the rest of our CS pals.


A wireless???? You mean like a radio from the 20's????? :al :al mb


----------



## Ms. Floydp

1f1fan said:


> Yeah...us men are not used to people asking for directions....whats that all about?!


 :r That's why I asked for directions, who do you think does the navigating????? Frank would never ask for directions until I complain so much he has to pull over and let me ask...


----------



## Ms. Floydp

uncle mikey said:


> Plenty to go around. Nice mini herf this evening. mb


It sure was!! I had a great time, sorry to keep you so long Mike. I was doing what I love to do the best, just visiting.

We're now sitting in our room, enjoying the wonderful Mag 46's that the great Radar sent us. mmmmmmmm...it sure is good too!!! Thank you Radar!!


----------



## magno

I'll take that as a "maybe" and bring my gear anyway....

So....You guys got a phone there or should I bring a soup can and some string?



uncle mikey said:


> A wireless???? You mean like a radio from the 20's????? :al :al mb


----------



## uncle mikey

magno said:


> I'll take that as a "maybe" and bring my gear anyway....
> 
> So....You guys got a phone there or should I bring a soup can and some string?


We have string just bring the cans. mb


----------



## uncle mikey

magno said:


> I'll take that as a "maybe" and bring my gear anyway....
> 
> So....You guys got a phone there or should I bring a soup can and some string?


OH by the way my computer was made by a company in China called Abacus. Does that tell you anything?  mb


----------



## altbier

That was a great time folks. Thanks for making my fist herf so memorable!

Cheers!
George


----------



## magno

Wasn't that cool?

Great meeting everyone. Uncle Mikey was an incredibly gracious host. the rest of ya were as nutty as I expected....thank god. 

Not sure when I'll be able to smoke another cigar....My mouth is fried.

Vy the way, I think we need to rename ItsTim "White Trash Ash" -- or, WTA for short.



altbier said:


> That was a great time folks. Thanks for making my fist herf so memorable!
> 
> Cheers!
> George


----------



## Ms. Floydp

I don't know how to put how we feel about the day... I want to find the perfect words to explain how touched we were by the generosity of everyone and the fellowship. To say we had the time of our lives would be an understatement. We knew the guys from here were great but not as great as you all truly are!! Thank you, thank you, thank you for the most perfect cigar smokin day!! We have lots of pics to post and will post a few tonight.

Uncle Mikey, thank you!! We're looking forward to the next one already.

Mark, Micheal, George, Shirley (I hope that's right), Sean, Annie, Paul, Scott*youaregreat*M, Arlin, Uncle Mikey, Brian, Tim, Sam, Erin (Sam if that's not right, I'm sorry), Uncle Mikey and Mrs. Uncle Mikey... all the guys and gals from cigar utopia and any other group that I'm not mentioning... (praying I didn't skip over anyone, cause we certainly haven't forgotten anyone!!)

*YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!!! *


----------



## Ms. Floydp

magno said:


> Wasn't that cool?
> 
> Great meeting everyone. Uncle Mikey was an incredibly gracious host. the rest of ya were as nutty as I expected....thank god.
> 
> Not sure when I'll be able to smoke another cigar....My mouth is fried.
> 
> Vy the way, I think we need to rename ItsTim "White Trash Ash" -- or, WTA for short.


 :r MAO!!! WTA it is!! Tim was hillarious with his ash!! Mike, you won't believe that Frank is lighting another stogie as I'm typing this.. LOL (one of Uncle Mikey's creations) I'm surprised I have a voice left. What a day....

It's clear to see that our first herf will surely be our best, it would be too much to expect another day like today.


----------



## magno

Another cigar? I'm going to be ill... u

I'm going to check into what it will take to change Tim's screen name before he checks in....



Ms. Floydp said:


> :r MAO!!! WTA it is!! Tim was hillarious with his ash!! Mike, you won't believe that Frank is lighting another stogie as I'm typing this.. LOL (one of Uncle Mikey's creations) I'm surprised I have a voice left. What a day....
> 
> It's clear to see that our first herf will surely be our best, it would be too much to expect another day like today.


----------



## magno

Well, I guess I can only change his title. I suppose "AKA White Trash Ash" would work. Watcha think? Any fellow Va herfers want to donate credits to the cause? Send me some and I'll put em towards the title change. I'm good for 500 credits, but could use help with the rest.



magno said:


> Another cigar? I'm going to be ill... u
> 
> I'm going to check into what it will take to change Tim's screen name before he checks in....


----------



## Ms. Floydp

magno said:


> Well, I guess I can only change his title. I suppose "AKA White Trash Ash" would work. Watcha think? Any fellow Va herfers want to donate credits to the cause? Send me some and I'll put em towards the title change. I'm good for 500 credits, but could use help with the rest.


LOL.. I had a taste of it and I've surely had enough too!! I'm getting a nicotine buzz just smelling it. I think I sent you all the credits I have, 335. That is going to be sooo funny! I don't think you have to worry about him getting online tonight. I'll log off here in a minute and let Frank send you some more credits. How many do you need? Frank is going to send you what ever else you need.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

> Note to self: I am NOT a pre-embargo, frenetic gay stripper!


Just for the record I could NOT get Mike to strip... and I tried!! These guys are a bunch of nuts!! My face hurts from laughing so much.


----------



## magno

HEY! PM sent!

I'm going to go change my thong.



Ms. Floydp said:


> Just for the record I could NOT get Mike to strip... and I tried!! These guys are a bunch of nuts!! My face hurts from laughing so much.


----------



## itstim

You can change my screen name, but then how would anyone know who I am?  itstim! itstim! itstim!!!!!!

I had a great time...It was good meeting everyone. Nobody looked what I imagined them to look like. I will post some pictures later tomorrow when I get back home. Those who are driving back tomorrow, have a safe trip. :z


----------



## magno

You've been immortalized.

So....you're saying I didn't look like a pre-embargo frenetic gay stripper?

I'm touched.



itstim said:


> You can change my screen name, but then how would anyone know who I am?  itstim! itstim! itstim!!!!!!
> 
> I had a great time...It was good meeting everyone. Nobody looked what I imagined them to look like. I will post some pictures later tomorrow when I get back home. Those who are driving back tomorrow, have a safe trip. :z


----------



## floydp

I got back to the room and I just had to have one more stogie.got half way thru and that was enough.. That was the ugliest ash I ever saw Tim.. :r


----------



## altbier

magno said:


> You've been immortalized.
> 
> So....you're saying I didn't look like a pre-embargo frenetic gay stripper?
> 
> I'm touched.


I was think along the lines of Zorro, but what the hell do I know.

Next one Magno and I will have to wear louder Hawaiin shirts than Tim and Floyd.

Cheers!


----------



## dayplanner

It was nice meeting all of you at the herf....I had a great time! For the local guys and gals we should do this more often. I'll try to make it over for some Texas Hold-em sometime at your place Altbier.

Hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## Scott M

What a blast! I had a really great time meeting ya'll! (I must have had a great time...I really feel like crap right now! Surest sign of a great party.) 

This was my first herf. Thank you all for making it a memorable one. A truely inspirational display of comraderie and generosity. Can't wait to do it again...after I recover!


Scott"*cough**hack**wheeze*"M


----------



## ArlinLiss

A truley wonderful afternoon! Glad to have met so many nice folks... 

even ones from Buffalo!


----------



## Guest

*Had a great time!*

Mike,

Thanks again for the invite! Enjoyed meeting all of the great folks from Richmond and everywhere else! Sorry I couldn't go the Baileys. Maybe next time... Matt


----------



## Ms. Floydp

*Re: Had a great time!*



mattmanb said:


> Mike,
> 
> Thanks again for the invite! Enjoyed meeting all of the great folks from Richmond and everywhere else! Sorry I couldn't go the Baileys. Maybe next time... Matt


Welcome to CS Matt!! I was wondering if you were on the board or not but just didn't have a chance to ask. I should have asked Friday night. We got to Bailey's around 5ish and we were there until almost 11. What a great time.


----------



## GWS3

really a great time!!!! 

it was nice meeting all you people!! for those of you that tried my wife's bread i passed on all the wonderful things you said about it and she says thank you!!


i hope we do it again!!!!


glenn


----------



## Ms. Floydp

If any of you hasn't seen the pics yet, there's a bunch of them here:

VA herf pictures


----------



## uncle mikey

altbier said:


> That was a great time folks. Thanks for making my fist herf so memorable!
> 
> Cheers!
> George


The newbie broke his herf cherry. LOL Hope everyone had a great time, I sure did and we'll do it again.

George, thanks for bringing the beer it was great but I still have a six pack of something including the Christmas Beer. Who was supposed to take that with them or do I drink all of it for lunch. mb


----------



## magno

Mikey, you took great care of us. Thanks much.



uncle mikey said:


> The newbie broke his herf cherry. LOL Hope everyone had a great time, I sure did and we'll do it again.
> 
> George, thanks for bringing the beer it was great but I still have a six pack of something including the Christmas Beer. Who was supposed to take that with them or do I drink all of it for lunch. mb


----------



## dayplanner

uncle mikey said:


> The newbie broke his herf cherry. LOL Hope everyone had a great time, I sure did and we'll do it again.
> 
> George, thanks for bringing the beer it was great but I still have a six pack of something including the Christmas Beer. Who was supposed to take that with them or do I drink all of it for lunch. mb


Mike,

What time is lunch today?  :al


----------



## uncle mikey

magno said:


> Mikey, you took great care of us. Thanks much.


Mango, it was great meeting you all and I promise the next time it will be warmer and we will sacrafice some animal flesh over an open flame. My hamburgers are world renown. LOL :z mb


----------



## uncle mikey

1f1fan said:


> Mike,
> 
> What time is lunch today?  :al


What time are you getting here? mb


----------



## dayplanner

uncle mikey said:


> What time are you getting here? mb


It's monday and I have to deal with a Verizon screw up today....is 10:30 too early?!


----------



## uncle mikey

1f1fan said:


> It's monday and I have to deal with a Verizon screw up today....is 10:30 too early?!


Anyone who deals with Verizon has to deal with a screw up.

10:30 if fine but now it is 11:08 where are you LOL mb


----------



## GWS3

uncle mikey said:


> I promise the next time it will be warmer and we will sacrafice some animal flesh over an open flame. My hamburgers are world renown.
> LOL :z mb


HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## uncle mikey

GWS3 said:


> HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!


Here's a man with a true passion for animal flesh. LOL mb


----------



## altbier

Hey Mike, the beer is probably Zaks, I think he is afraid to take it home and is probably taking sips while on the job. I cant think of any other explination for the kilt. If not his, it is Lady C's from Utopia.

If anyone is in the Richmond area on Sunday and wants to come try some great homebrew and meet a lot of great folks (cigar friendly too) we are having a James River Homebrewers St. Pats party at my house starting at 4:30 til whenever. 4 different beers on tap, 16lbs of country style ribs with my chipotle bbq sauce. Just bring a small side dish to share with the other folks.

directions can be found at the web site listed in my profile.

And one Wednesday night we are having poker at my house starting at 7:30. Directions are the same. PM me if you can come, the table is only so big.

cheers!
george


----------



## uncle mikey

altbier said:


> Hey Mike, the beer is probably Zaks, I think he is afraid to take it home and is probably taking sips while on the job. I cant think of any other explination for the kilt. If not his, it is Lady C's from Utopia.
> 
> If anyone is in the Richmond area on Sunday and wants to come try some great homebrew and meet a lot of great folks (cigar friendly too) we are having a James River Homebrewers St. Pats party at my house starting at 4:30 til whenever. 4 different beers on tap, 16lbs of country style ribs with my chipotle bbq sauce. Just bring a small side dish to share with the other folks.
> 
> directions can be found at the web site listed in my profile.
> 
> And one Wednesday night we are having poker at my house starting at 7:30. Directions are the same. PM me if you can come, the table is only so big.
> 
> cheers!
> george


Right you are. It was Zach's beer and a right propper thrashing I received for putting my mits on it. LOL I'll let you know about poker night. mb


----------

